# 100 gallon cichild tank.



## NewCichlidTank (Mar 4, 2009)

I am looking to get a variety of i believe the term is "old world cichlids." If anyone knows of some specific genus's that are their personal favorite that would be amazing. Also if anyone knows some reliable websites that sell HEALTHY cichilds please let me knOW!

Also how many cichilds could i fit into a 100 gallon tank (i know that some of these fish are extremely territorial), im pretty sure that old world African cichilds max out at around 6 inches. I know that I will need caves and possibly a flower pot to induce maiting, but are there any certain plants that you would recommend? Diet?

In addition, i have been feeding my cichilds bloodworms as a treat. Is this good or bad, could it cause bloat with me only doing it twice a week?


----------



## deus (Mar 6, 2009)

first, great choice, to me, african cichlids are the best. well, in 100 gallons you can put a great deal of, for example, malawi m'buna cichlids (great for starters), but than forget about plants, at least in my experience, some pepople manage to keep plants with them (anubias, valisneria, cryptocoryna). keep in mind that malawi cichlids like rush! so, you cam easily put about 40 fish in tank that size. I'm telling you that becouse if you have too small number of m'buna cichlids (m'buna meens fish of the rock) domminant male can focus his "rage" on one other male, and easily kill him...but, if you have rush, than he can't focus his agression on just one male. that's what we call in Croatia (I'll try to translate, and btw, sorry for my rusty english) "reducing the stress with number (of fish)". if you chjoose mlawi cichlids, put a lots of rocks, to create caves, maybe the best thing would be to create two sets of rocks, one on the left side, and one on the right side, to leave middle clear (for males to mark their teritorry). also keep in mind that m'buna malawi cichlids are strictly vegetarians, so forget about bloodworms, they can easily get bloat. yeah, one more thing, there are great deal of african cichlids that grow way ower 6 inches...for examlple cyphotilapia family grows to about 12-14 inches


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Great advise nice and clear for the noob thrying to get a grasp on things!
*NewCichlidTank*, the term "Old World" applies to African cichlids as opposed to Central / South Americans that are from the "New World". There are in general 3 different Rift Lakes in Africa that we have in the hobby. Malawi, Tanganyika, and Victoria. You should try and keep to one lake in your tank. Now each lake has their own groups or fish... for example Malawi has Mbuna, Peacocks and Haps. When you go to the fish store and see the "Assorted Cichlids" generally they are Mbuna. *deus* is right, they perfer rocks with nooks and cranny's (caves) to claim and take refuge in. Check out the "Library" at the top of the page for more details and then the "Profiles" for info / pics of the fish you see at the Local Fish Store (LFS) or read about here.
Oh and Welcome to C-F!!!!


----------



## NewCichlidTank (Mar 4, 2009)

Most of the LFS suck and are unable to sex their cichilds, or have an extremely small selection, are there any reliable online sites that sell cichilds?


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

check out the reviews section at the top of the page... there are a lot of online places... check the ratings and pm individual members who gave the ratings and get their opinion... i think the site sponsors have the best ratings

good luck :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't forget 'Old World' also refers to West African species like kirbs and jewels (the best old world cichlids IMO), Madagascar cichlids, as well as other non-rift lake east african species, middle east species, and Indian species.


----------

